# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Embalse de Valdemoro 30-IX-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer estuve visitando la Reserva Regional de Cíjara, contemplando el espectáculo de la berrea en el observatorio de la berrea que hay en el corazón de dicha reserva; muy cerca de dicho observatorio hay un pequeño embalse conocido por embalse de Valdemoro, que no aparece ni en nuestra página ni en la de la SEPREM, y que, según una persona con la que hablé, y que me dijo que era bombero forestal, tiene como único objeto el facilitar agua para los medios anti incendio.

Os pongo las fotos que hice, que fueron muy pocas, porque estaba prohíbido el paso por la presa, de materiales sueltos, y porque, además, estaban cazando (creo que en la modalidad de rececho), y me advirtieron que no me alejara del observatorio de la berrea. Aquí están las fotos, empezando por la cartelería:





Y el resto de fotos, tomadas desde la entrada a la presa por la margen derecha:











Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Otro pequeño embalse que tenemos fichados, pocos deben de quedar de Extremadura.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado lunes volví al observatorio de la berrea, y desde allí, hice algunas fotos a este pequeño embalse; están hechas a pulso (como siemnpre) y con unas focales fijas de 300 mmm y 600 mm, que es lo que llevaba montado para fotografiar a los ciervos:

En la primera podéis ver a la izquierda, en la orilla lo que parece ser una cieerva, aunque fuera de foco:













Un cordial saludo.

----------

